# Location stillwater



## wendy bird (Apr 2, 2012)

I've decided i would like us to move to stillwater in the rodney district of auk. It looks lovely, my aunty lives there and i just wanted some other input on the area. It looks in close proximity to the city so ideal for commuting. My partner is a plant fitter on all kinds of plant machinery, and got quals in the field of pumps and engineering.


----------



## wendy bird (Apr 2, 2012)

Anybody????


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

wendy bird said:


> Anybody????


Wendy - patience. We have only just woken up over here. Most of the time since your first post we've been asleep!

I personally don't like Stillwater - it is currently green and spacious, because not too many houses have been built there - yet. But it is set up to be one of the largest housing estates to the North of Auckland. 

Me - I came to NZ to get away from that


----------



## wendy bird (Apr 2, 2012)

Hahahaha!!! Yes sorry!!!
I dont fancy living in the city, im used to a town where most people know each other and there are things for the kids to do. I like scenery and a quiet life.
How big of a housing estate are we talking? I know it has grown in size over the last 15 years. Houses are affordable, and of decent size with good gardens.
Is there any more info you have?


----------

